# Networking a Printer on vista to mac os x



## freaksavior (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a 15" MBP early 2008 (love the new ones but rents couldn't afford it)

anyway, my dads pc is the "fish" pc under sp. and i have a Canon MP830 Series printer installed on his machine. 

Now on my mac i have networked them together to see my entire network, my pc named 
"gideon"
my dads "pheonix"
my moms "Larry-Pc" (his also  )

anyway i cant get my mac to find the printer. I can hook it directly to it and its fine.

Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure if mac's have this, but what I did to network my old computers printers' together:

Go to the network location the printer is installed on FROM the computer you want to install the printer onto (eg, \\pheonix\\c: from gideon)

Then, change the c part to the printer name (eg, \\pheonix\canonmp830

Once I did that (in internet explorer or w/e), the printer would install itself lol.


Also before anything, have you set the MP830 to share in printer properties?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 26, 2008)

That doesn't work for mac and pc


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 29, 2008)

bump. come on guys dont abandon me like xs does


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't think of anything else that we haven't already covered in PMs. I'm still digging around tho.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2008)

ok.. well i really dont want to buy a print server


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure If Wile E already mention this or not... but like you see, you need to turn that on.






If the computer that attached to the printer is not password protected, you will need to create one for it.

Because, in this Classic mode, to able to access the computer through local network, the computer need to be password protected.
You will need to create a password for the Administrator account.


----------

